# [SOLVED] driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Error!



## Julius1979 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have a big issue at my job! There was a power failure over the weekend and when the production server has start up i got the error i'm attaching as picture. 
It's an IBM server. Can you please help me with some tip?
Sorry if this issue was raised in other section, i just don't afford the luxury of time right now...
Thanks.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Error!*

Do you get that BSOD every time you try to start it up? Or did it only occur on the start-up after the power failure?


----------



## Julius1979 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Error!*

it's everytime i start the server. I have Windows 2003 R2 with SP2.
Good think i can access it from safew mode, but this is not helping me to much, it can't be accessed over the network.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Error!*

If you can get into Safe Mode, please follow these instructions - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista - Tech Support Forum (they work with Server 2008/R2 as well as Vista/7).


----------



## Julius1979 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Error!*

Hi guys,
everythink is ok, a very well-proffesional administrator conected from the country of the mother-company and solved the problem. He put on disable some networks cards - i don't know yet what he did. For helping others people who might have the same traumatic experience like mine, i'm posting his e-mail:

"The electric power failure did not cause the problem. The problem was caused by a driver upgrade of the Broadcom network card. More specifically the driver that was used for teaming the NIC’s produced blue screen.

The upgrade could have been done in the past and if the server hadn’t rebooted, it wouldn't have appeared."

Thanks Reventon for helping me!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: driver_irql_not_less_or_equal Error!*

No problem. Glad to hear you solved the issue.


----------

